# Speedcubing in Finland



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

Me and Max were thinking about organizing a cube meet at some point, and we're wondering who would be able to come? No time or place is given yet, but updates will be posted here. we would probably meet up at ttw within a few weeks to dec everything, it would be awesome if you would be there so you can have your vote at Time and place. (No time for the meeting is set yet)


----------



## windhero (Jun 8, 2013)

If it happens in Helsinki I guess I'm in (unless I have work or something else)


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2013)

And if it's in Turku, me and Minerva will be there. But I don't think there are any active cubers in this area anymore


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2013)

Any July weekend in Helsinki plz.
Or anything before 20.6.


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

We will try to get a time that as many people as possible can come to. Konsta, is it possible you could tske the train if it isn't in Turku?

I should try to get Max to register here  It would become way easier to plan if everybody was here in SS. Maybe.we should try to "recruit" them to thr forums so thry could read all this.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2013)

FB group maybe.


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

That's another possibility  How many Finnish cubers have FB?


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2013)

Not that many.
I have the registration list of a recent competition with everyone's E-mail address somewhere if that helps.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2013)

Train is not an option for us unfortunately. It's the main reason why we have to skip competitions too, just because it's so darn expensive to travel in Finland, and even if we had the money, we probably wouldn't be in time anyway, because you know VR...


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

Konsta said:


> Train is not an option for us unfortunately. It's the main reason why we have to skip competitions too, just because it's so darn expensive to travel in Finland, and even if we had the money, we probably wouldn't be in time anyway, because you know VR...



I understand. The travelling really is expensive, and I really hope VR would fix the delays they have.


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Not that many.
> I have the registration list of a recent competition with everyone's E-mail address somewhere if that helps.



That will probabably help once we know where and when it will be. Do you think it's possible to put up info on speedcubing.dy.fi?


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll contact Teemu.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 8, 2013)

Any information when the next actual competition in Finland would be?


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't been at any cube meeting or competition so could it be possible to organize one at some point? It would be great to take times and talk about cubing. I don't really have any cubes than just Dayan Guhong v2, stickerless Zhanchi, Rubik's brand, Rubik's brand 4x4, Eastsheen 4x4, V-cube 3 and rubik's 360 so I'm not so interesting as a cuber but still. Please if you know or you are going to organize a competition or meeting, please PM. It's the best way to contact me. I'm 12 by the way


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 19, 2013)

AlexCube said:


> I haven't been at any cube meeting or competition so could it be possible to organize one at some point? It would be great to take times and talk about cubing. I don't really have any cubes than just Dayan Guhong, stickerless Zhanchi, Rubik's brand and Rubik's brand 4x4 so I'm not so interesting as a cuber but still. Please if you know or you are going to organize a competition or meeting, please PM. It's the best way to contact me. I'm 12 by the way



There was a competition earlier this month. Next one will probably be held at Heureka Science Centre in early 2014 (maybe February or March).


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, I heard about it and watch the results. Thanks


----------



## SuomiCuber (Jul 22, 2014)

So is there anything happening at the moment? I've just moved to Finland, a wondering to meat some finish cubes alive And is there any competitions in Finland in near future?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 22, 2014)

SuomiCuber said:


> So is there anything happening at the moment? I've just moved to Finland, a wondering to meat some finish cubes alive And is there any competitions in Finland in near future?



Currently me and my friends are practising for Euro2014 which takes place during 8.-10.8.

We also plan to organize a competition at Tampere in September but that's not confirmed yet...

Where do you live? If you live near Tampere maybe we could meet


----------



## SuomiCuber (Jul 22, 2014)

Unfortunatly I live in Espoo is there anybody who live in espoo?


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 23, 2014)

SuomiCuber said:


> So is there anything happening at the moment? I've just moved to Finland, a wondering to meat some finish cubes alive And is there any competitions in Finland in near future?



We're trying to organize a competition in Heureka ASAP but unfortunately the people there haven't been answering to any e-mails lately. There should be a competition in Estonia by September though.


----------



## AlexCube (Jul 23, 2014)

I would be hopefully coming if there's a comp in Heureka around September


----------



## ollicubes (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone have now something new information about next competition?


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 7, 2014)

All we're missing is a venue. If anyone has a cheap/free place in mind, feel free to PM me, so we can have one more comp before Finnish championship.


----------

